# The preference here seems to favor total Thyroidectomy ?



## Fonsini (Jun 6, 2015)

Reading through some of these really informative threads I have noticed a strong preference to have the entire thyroid removed and not just a lobectomy. As someone who is currently wrestling with that decision should I just be thinking about complete removal ?

I'm taking the approach that less is more - with a partial removal I stand an 80% chance that I won't need Synthroid, there is a reduced chance of voice impairment or loss, not to mention the smaller neck scars. for the record I have a large (probably, but not definitely non-cancerous) complex cyst in my left lobe.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you test positive for thyroid antibodies, that's when you may want to more strongly consider a total thyroidectomy. If no antibodies, it's not as big of a deal to leave the other half in, in my opinion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

If there is any question of cancer, it may be best to have a Total Thyroidectomy.

And for the record; thyroid tissue replicates. It grows back. And, having only part of the thyroid makes it nearly impossible to get on the right dose of thyroxine replacement.

Ask others; they will confirm. Many here have had to have a second surgery.

But.....................follow your heart and your instincts. Sometimes there simply is no right decision.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Where are you getting those stats?

There's generally no difference in scars, the vast majority of people with partials need medication, and the difference in vocal nerve damage is minimal.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had a partial in 1990 and was told to take synthroid after to protect the remaining portion of my thyroid. I took it only for one year to get me through a pregnancy. No antibody tests were done back then and I wish I had listened to the doctor. Maybe it would have helped. And, I wish I had one surgery; not 2 twenty years apart.

I have a huge scar from my first surgery; it is 6 inches long. Today's scars are very small.

Whatever you decide, will be the correct thing for you.


----------

